# Custom-Fit Dealer in Washington, DC Area?



## JulesYK (Jul 2, 2007)

Does anyone know of a good Shimano Custom-Fit dealer in the Washington, D.C. area? I have two pairs of Shimano's road shoes that are Custom-Fit (but that I was planning to just use out of the box), and I would be willing to pay to have them fit. Yes, I realize I should buy the shoe from the dealer that does the custom fit, but my experience with bike shops having an interest in special-ordering a single pair of shoes for me (because nobody carries wide sizes) is bad, and I'd rather just find them on the internet and not wait months for no service. (Of course, if you can recommend a dealer that will order shoes for me, I'd buy it from them, as well.)

Thanks in advance.


----------

